# where to get front panel usb and audio connectors



## sathyan1987 (Jun 7, 2006)

i am having a kob115 cabinet and a intel 915 GAV motherboard which has provision for 4 front panel usb and audio but i have no options in my cabinet is there any way to solve this??????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 7, 2006)

If you know to cut open parts of cases (modding) then do so for your front panel requirements, else get a pre-cut cabinet...


----------



## royal (Jun 7, 2006)

or you could use an USB extension cord ...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 7, 2006)

Usually cabinets do have openings for the type of mobos. I also have 915 mobo. But there is a panel which can be pressed and I am able to access the usb ports and audio ports. I have Xtech cabinet.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 7, 2006)

my mobo supports 2 front usb.
in my case there is space for it, wht i need to buy to connect the mobo for front connectivity.
i mean wht type of connectors?
is my ques. clear ?


----------



## janitha (Jun 7, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> my mobo supports 2 front usb.
> in my case there is space for it, wht i need to buy to connect the mobo for front connectivity.
> i mean wht type of connectors?
> is my ques. clear ?


 

If the cabinet is having provision for front 2 USBs, it should be having the connectors for connecting it to the Mobo. See inside the cabinet. (In my case, it was like that)


----------



## sude (Jun 8, 2006)

hmmm... do one thing though it sounds price heavy... change ur cabinet with appropriate one, ok...

-SUDE


----------

